# MySQL-Zugriff auf Raspberry Pi



## Arag1145 (4. Jan 2013)

Hallo 

Ich arbeite momentan an einer kleinen Anwendung welche nun eine Datenbank benötigt, bzw. ich mich mal mit Datenbanken beschäftigen will. Die MySQL Datenbank liegt auf meinem Raspberry Pi, welcher sich im Heimnetzwerk befindet.

Mit dem folgenden Code bekomme ich aber immer einen Fehler:

```
private static Connection conn = null;
 
    // Hostname
    private static String dbHost = "192.168.0.17";
    // Datenbankname
    private static String database = "Wochenplan";
    // Datenbankuser
    private static String dbUser = "root";
    // Datenbankpasswort
    private static String dbPassword = "raspberry";
 
    private MySQLConnection() {
        try {
	    Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
             
				
            String url = "jdbc:mysql://" + dbHost + "/" + database;
            conn = DriverManager.getConnection(url, dbUser, dbPassword); 
        } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
            System.out.println("Treiber nicht gefunden: \n" + e);
        } catch (SQLException e) {
            System.out.println("Verbindung nicht moeglich: \n" + e);
        }
    }
```

Mein Fehler:

```
Verbindung nicht moeglich: 
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure

The last packet sent successfully to the server was 0 milliseconds ago. The driver has not received any packets from the server.
```

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jan 2013)

Kannst du dich mit einem anderen Tool verbinden zb Downloads - sqlyog - SQLyog - MySQL Manager and Admin Tool - Google Project Hosting

Dann ist es mal kein Java Problem... eventuell ein Firewall Problem.


----------



## Arag1145 (4. Jan 2013)

Vielen Dank!

es lag tatsächlich nicht an Java, sondern an einer Datenbank. Diese lies nur Verbindungen von 127.0.0.1 zu.


----------

